# My first Fatties with Q- view



## nastystang (Feb 9, 2010)

Started these at 6am sunday. They took right at 3 hours at 250. The first one was cheese and hashbrowns we used wrong cheese. The second one was spinach,green pepper,onion,mushrooms and provolone cheese it was great. Ready for fridge.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 9, 2010)

Mighty fine fatty you have there.


----------



## tinybaum (Feb 9, 2010)

That's what she said 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seriously though, those look great


----------



## chefrob (Feb 9, 2010)

nice job on yer 1st fatties!


----------



## nwdave (Feb 9, 2010)

That is a fine pair you've got there.  Proud to give you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Well earned.  You were obviously awake in the bacon weaving class.


----------



## jak757 (Feb 9, 2010)

Excellent job!  I bet they aren't the last ones you will make.

Tasty Qview!


----------



## newflame (Feb 10, 2010)

spinach seems to be a popular ingredient, raw spinach??  or did you blanch them first with something?  in any case, great lookin fatties, highly addictive substances!


----------



## nastystang (Feb 11, 2010)

These two won't be the last we are going to make. Thanks for all the good words. The spinach was raw.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 11, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for your first fattie.

What do you mean you used the "wrong" cheese?


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 11, 2010)

Those both look like they came out great - what was the issue with the wrong cheese in the first one? Can there really be a wrong cheese?


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 11, 2010)

Now that is a fattie! Looks great!


----------



## nastystang (Feb 11, 2010)

The first one's cheese was to thin and kind of broke down.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks great, good job.


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I bet they tasted just fine. Good job!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 11, 2010)

Great Looking Fatties...


----------

